# So I went crazy and picked up some line arrays last weekend....



## 2010hummerguy

Originally built for demos for CSS directly, Bob at CSS made me a deal I couldn't resist. Met them at the Canadian border on Saturday and glad I rented a Yukon XL for the pickup, they are HUGE. 67" tall, 200 lbs each, pictures don't do them justice, the cabinetry and craftsmanship is majestic. And matching rear towers!




























Video gear:
Vizio XVT-553SV tv (waiting for 4K to come down in price before I upgrade)
Xbox One
Xbox 360
Sony DVD/VCR combo
Comcast Xfinity X1
WD Live TV (served by a 2x 2TB RAID 0 WD Red QNAP NAS)

Audio gear:
Denon AVR-X4000 (installed last night, not pictured).
CSS Line Arrays (6x Aurum Cantus G2 ribbons, 8x CSS WR125ST mids, 2x CSS XBL 8" woofers, 150 plate amp per tower for the 8's) Mahogany finish.
Rotel RB-980BX (x2), one bridged per line array.
CSS rear towers, each contain a single Aurum Cantus G2 ribbon and 4x CSS WR125ST mids
Rotel RB-976 (x2) currently not being used (used to actively amplify my other mains, a DIY 3 way with RAAL ribbons and SEAS Excel drivers)
Acoustic Elegance OB15 (x6)
Peavey IPR2 3000 on the way (my IPR3000 DSP was just sent back due to development of fan noise)

Next upgrade:
I am likely going to put the AE subs back in storage for a dedicated listening room at our next home where the RAAL/SEAS diy system will be installed. For this room, I'll probably look for a big subwoofer to hide in the corner for LFE duties, maybe a SVS PB13 Ultra, etc. The line arrays have extremely full extension down to 40hz and below within a reasonable SPL level so I'm in no hurry.

I'd also like to build a matching center channel with four more WR124ST mids and an AC G2 ribbon. Just need to find a local cabinet maker to build one. I'm open to mailorder suggestions as well if someone has one to recommend. I was going to send a quote request to Selah Audio but probably can't afford that level of craftsmanship at the moment.

Enjoy!


----------



## danno14

Nice! 
I should drop my uld18 into your room, just because


----------



## Alrojoca

wow! and I guess that cat likes the heat from the amp


----------



## Old Skewl

Very beautiful set of speakers. I can't imagine how intense the high range must be with 6 ribbons per channel!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Reminds me of a smaller version of the iconic Infinity IRS V system


----------



## Ray21

Those are beautiful! Congrats...


----------



## knever3

Great setup, love to have a listening room and no neighbors.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Thanks everyone! We watched Elysium tonight on Bluray and it was incredible. I am still not sure that I need subs, the little XBL 8's will shake the entire house. But I am a basshead so bigger subs are sill in the works 

I am extremely lucky that all of my neighbors are either 20ft above me or below me so I can't hear them and they can't hear me.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Took some updated pics last week now that the OB towers are gone (sad day). But the Rythmik FV15HP in the corner is a monster!



















I also replaced the Rotel receiver with an Anthem MRX-500 and then installed a hot pad in a cat bed for my female Bengal to enjoy perched on top of the AV rack. No more cat hair removal from components and she enjoys the location, it is a win-win


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Matching center about to be completed by Al, I am very excited!

Unfinished breaking in CSS/Wavecor drivers









Sapele Pommele ribbon veneer applied:









Veneer finished and hanging with the family:









Hoping to pick it up soon, will post more pics when it arrives.


----------



## Brian_smith06

That center channel is beautiful. Was lusting after a klipsch rc64 but I think yours takes the cake


----------



## 2010hummerguy

If you want one, Al is actively building again and they have some new XBL drivers planned this year that will be insane. Like a 5 1/4" with 14mm of one-way xmax!!!


----------



## Hoptologist

Good stuff! I'm considering a couple of those Rythmik subs for our next place. I've had SVS too and it was top notch, definitely can't go wrong with either, but Ascend represents Rythmik which makes it easy, and Dave is the man.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Agreed, Ascend is awesome. I am planning another big open baffle 2 channel setup but with Rythmik/GR Research subs this time around mated to AE mids and RAAL dipole ribbons. Just bought my DAC/processor, now the subs are the only remaining item. Can't wait!

And I am planning to upgrade the 8's in my line arrays with GR Research's new 8's, also very excited about that project.


----------



## req

damn, that looks awesome.

i thought my trio of XBL^2 drivers that im installing was gonna be cool.



















very cool.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Nice speakers you've got there! The LD25X is one of my favorite domes, ever!


----------



## teldzc1

Beautiful setup! You're a man of great taste!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Thanks!

Just brought home a Lovan M2 center channel stand that I found on Craigslist, it will handle the new Apex C II center quite nicely


----------



## Brian_smith06

Architect7 said:


> If you want one, Al is actively building again and they have some new XBL drivers planned this year that will be insane. Like a 5 1/4" with 14mm of one-way xmax!!!


Wish I could but my wife would kill me right now


----------



## bassfromspace

How are the OB subs?


----------



## 2010hummerguy

bassfromspace said:


> How are the OB subs?


All sold and I downsized to a single Rythmik FV15HP. Best "enclosed" home sub I have used but I miss the OB bass. So I am building another system with 3-4 12" GR Research OB servo subs per side, should sound pretty good


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Al just teased me with finished pics:

Crossovers during installation
Tweeter crossover









Midwoofer crossover









Woofer crossover









Assembled making some NOISE


----------



## Old Skewl

Architect7 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just brought home a Lovan M2 center channel stand that I found on Craigslist, it will handle the new Apex C II center quite nicely


Wish I could find cool stuff on Craigslist where I live?. That stand would work beautifully for my center. Do they make the M2 stands anymore?


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Not sure, I saw them on their site but discontinued at a lot of online retailers.

Craigslist in the Seattle area can be pretty awesome. Just picked up a mint copper chassis Sony DVP-S7700 to use as a CD transport for $20!


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Brought the Apex C II home today, wow it is bigger, heavier and more awesome than I could have imagined. We watched The Lego Movie on it after some quick settings changes and wow it sounds good. This thing could be it's own subwoofer for lower level listening! Aimed up it throws a huge image across the screen and fits very well with the towers. I could not be happier with how it turned out and I look forward to having it for years and years to come. Currently biamping with two bridged channels from a Rotel RB-976 so 300w RMS total. Now for pics!

With super light MDF magnet grill:









Naked:


----------



## 2010hummerguy

I built a new platform for the Lovan stand to fit the larger footprint of the Apex C II:


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Picking up a new amp this afternoon that does [email protected] and has Class A bias for the first 10 watts or so...looks like I'll be turning up the AC this summer 

Stay tuned for pics!


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Brought my new amp home today. Vincent SAV-P200, [email protected], 95lbs, 17x10.5x19.5in. This thing is huge!


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Another pic of the amp to show just how big it is, excuse the mess of wires...I plan to clean those up this weekend, this was just for quick testing.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Swapped my cheapo no-name AV stand for a nice Bell'O ATC-2101 today that just barely fits the amp on the bottom shelf. Got two matching speaker stands out of the deal too, perfect for my side surrounds that are in the works 

Again, excuse the mess of wires, I finished hiding 2/3 of them before I got tired and just wanted to chill with my son


----------



## cajunner

95 lbs on a glass shelf?

must have been rough getting in that hole and coaxing it into the slot.

looks nice, though.


is that stand sort of a triangle, with 3 supporting columns? Hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## jnchantler

That is a sexy amp!


----------



## 2010hummerguy

cajunner said:


> 95 lbs on a glass shelf?
> 
> must have been rough getting in that hole and coaxing it into the slot.
> 
> looks nice, though.
> 
> 
> is that stand sort of a triangle, with 3 supporting columns? Hard to tell from the pics.


Yessir, triangle it is. The bottom glass shelf rests directly on two beams so less chance of cracking than the others with their miniscule contact points. But time will tell  Yes, coaxing it into place was indeed a tedious task. Hopefully I don't need to move it again for quite some time.



jnchantler said:


> That is a sexy amp!


Thank you! Definitely a unique look that you don't see on most amps under a certain price point. The faceplate is ~1/2" aluminum!

Did some more listening today, this amp has the lowest noise floor I have ever heard. I can put my ear ON any of the ribbons and hear nothing, it sounds like the amp is turned off.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

So I am headed to the PacNW Audio Society biennial DIY speaker shootout here on Saturday with my closest audio friend (we've been swapping gear since the back of trigonometry class in the '90's). Very excited and I will be sure to post a separate thread with pics.

Last week I struck a deal with CSS CEO Bob Reimer for three of the remaining CSS prototype bookshelf pairs. I know at least one is Al Wooley designed and two pairs are Aurun Cantus ribbon equipped. This gets me Atmos ready when Anthem releases their iteration and a bonus pair for my office. Ribbons in my office!!! Pics to come soon.

I need to just change this thread to "Architect7's home theater build."


----------



## 2010hummerguy

We put the Vincent on an Audio Precision analyzer today for fun:










200wpc [email protected], 400wpc rms at 4ohm, 0.0005% THD, 25micro volt noise floor at 2.5v input. Definitely explains the dead silent noise floor when I put my ear up to my ribbons with the volume cranked/no content. Absolutely linear and flat output from 12.5hz-80khz. We got it to soft clip wayyy above rms. I'll post the PDFs soon. Definitely keeping this one in the family.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

7.1 enabled and 9.1 ready, here are the CSS bookshelves I just picked up:

One of the side channels with WR125S mids and Wavecor tweeter in Parts Express enclosures:










The 8th and 9th channels, powered so I can use them with any pre/pro when Anthem, etc. releases Dolby Atmos capability. Also use CSS WR125S mids and an Aurum Cantus G2 based ribbon. Extremely clear and detailed.


----------



## knever3

Sure enjoy the progress!


----------



## fcarpio

SUX 2BU said:


> Reminds me of a smaller version of the iconic Infinity IRS V system


This. I've heard them but what impressed me the most was the ULD18 they were playing with. I used to have a set of these:










Loved them, but I sold them as I needed some cash after my divorce. They sound very nice but they do need a sub to go along with them.


----------



## mmiller

Great build so far!!


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Thanks everyone! It was a nice cool rainy day yesterday so watching movies inside was a real treat after a week on the road. The 7.1 is incredible...the new Need for Speed movie really takes advantage of all 7 channels. My 3 mo. old son LOVES the cars racing by us.


----------



## CDT FAN

WOW! If that setup sounds half as good as it looks, I would never get anything else done around the house. 

How do the CSS tweeters sound compared to ribbons. I bought a pair for my car, but haven't installed them. I think for tweeters, I bought a little of everything so that I can play around. :laugh:


----------



## 2010hummerguy

The CSS LD25X tweeters are my favorite domes of all time. Inexpensive, small, tons of output and incredible detail. But not many tested within spec...but I have used matched pairs that did not make spec and without the waveguides they still sound great. Removing the waveguide helps since it tends to compress the surround, negating it's XBL characteristics. The CSS LD25X is the only dome I have used which approaches the detail of my RAAL dipole ribbons which are considerably more expensive. The RAALs image better due to greater dispersion and nearly perfect off-axis response but no way I can fit the RAALs in my A-Pillars, their footprint is closer to a 10" woofer.

I am swapping my CSS domes for Dynaudio Esotar 110 but only because I got a killer deal on them. Otherwise it would have been difficult to justify the upgrade. If I had not gone with the 110 tweeters in my truck, my other choice would have been the new Dayton AMTs. However, those are also more expensive and harder to install. But they make a great poor man's Mundorf.

I am currently talking to Al Wooley and Solen about upgrading my line array mids to Wavecor units. Stay tuned...


----------



## CDT FAN

Those are the same tweeters I have. Is it hard to get the wave guides off without damaging things?

In the photos of your truck, it looks like they are mounted in spheres. Can those be purchased?

What crossover frequency did you use on them?


----------



## Victor_inox

95Lb amp? it`s a baby in comparison with this one 445LB monoblock anyone?


----------



## 2010hummerguy

CDT FAN said:


> Those are the same tweeters I have. Is it hard to get the wave guides off without damaging things?
> 
> In the photos of your truck, it looks like they are mounted in spheres. Can those be purchased?
> 
> What crossover frequency did you use on them?


I actually bought them from CSS w/o the wave guides but it is supposed to be easy to separate them. I believe there is a post on diyaudio that explains how to do it, I'll see if I can find it.

I just stuffed them in some extra pods I had from another comp set. I've used them with HAT Clarus pods as well which are a PERFECT fit.

Originally I had them down to [email protected]/slope but I've found [email protected]/slope and my Esotar mids at [email protected]/slope is absolutely amazing.



Victor_inox said:


> 95Lb amp? it`s a baby in comparison with this one 445LB monoblock anyone?


Nothing compares to a giant Class A LOL. I'd love some big Krells but they're too hot for summer listening


----------



## sirbOOm

I can respect a man who's speakers are larger than his TV.


----------



## Victor_inox

sirbOOm said:


> I can respect a man who's speakers are larger than his TV.


I second that


----------



## sirbOOm

I also can respect a man who uses the correct form of "whose" in his sentences and I am not that man... until now.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

sirbOOm said:


> I also can respect a man who uses the correct form of "whose" in his sentences and I am not that man... until now.


As the son of a book editor and grandson of an English professor I can definitely agree with this LOL.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Finally got the center up off the ground so my son has more living room floor to crawl around. As usual, excuse the rat's nest of wires, it is always a work in progress...


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Architect7 said:


>


I've pulled the WR125ST mids from the CSS powered monitors and I have two pairs of Wavecor WF120BD10 mids on the way for testing. If I like them (which I already do since they are what I have for mids in my Apex C II center) then I will be ordering 16 more to upgrade my arrays. These are a killer midrange, Scan 12M performance/clarity but less than $50/ea. Only downside is that they are factory special order and require 8-12 weeks to arrive. Fun times!

Wavecor datasheet for anyone interested in the specs on these:
WF120BD05_06_09_10


----------



## 2010hummerguy

So this is kind of cool, the new Vapor Audio speakers designed for retail distribution use a configuration similar to my Apex C II center. RAAL custom tweeter (same as Ascend uses), Wavecor WF120BDXX mid and 7" driver similar to the CSS LDW7 (which also has Wavecor heritage). Here's a pic:


----------



## JAX

wow...nice equipment


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Thank you sir! Long time no talk, hope you've been well. I might actually use those Nak amps soon lol.


----------



## JAX

Architect7 said:


> Thank you sir! Long time no talk, hope you've been well. I might actually use those Nak amps soon lol.


im good...im totally out of car audio and now playing with home stuff although seeing your gear makes me want to throw mine in the dumpster ..lol...


you still have the nak amps? lol.....sweet! I am cured of car audio bug for now...lol.

take care !


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Ah man don't say that! What gear do you have and what's your goal? Maybe I can throw some ideas your way...


----------



## bertholomey

This is a fantastic log of your home audio project. Thanks for sharing it with us....if I ever get to that part of the country......I'd love to hear a good line array - I've never had the opportunity. Wonderful drivers, and that center looks like it was a blast to do. 

Very interesting with that Vincent amp - I get the Audio Advisor catalog all the time, and they always have Vincent amps in there - always have been intrigued. That is a serious looking beast.....and it would seem that it does more than just provide huge power  Very nice!


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Thank you sir! I don't think I can ever go back to "regular" speakers after hearing line arrays. They combine all of the best attributes of ribbons, planars and cones: Uniform directivity, incredible sensitivity/dynamics, amazing detail and the best imaging I have ever experienced. As long as you have the space, they are unbeatable. They don't really care about placement so that actually gives them a big advantage over others out there. I am actually considering parting out my active dipole project to fund another preowned pair of line arrays.


----------

